# Navy Corpsmen



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 15, 2009)

Are any of our medicos on the watery side of the house???   I have found two totally different answers about where Naval Corpsmen get the medical part of their training.  One source says Great Lakes, and another says Ft Sam with all of the other services medical folks. The source that says Ft Sam seems more reliable to me, but. . .  Anyone know the straight scoop?


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 16, 2009)

*Used to be at CLNC - Field Medical School*

The Docs received their initial training elsewhere - but those who chose to serve our Corps volunteered for Field Medical School at Camp Johnson I believe. I dunno cause I suffer from CRS :).

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## Ajax (Feb 16, 2009)

The corpsmen where I'm at tell me tales of San Antonio.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Feb 16, 2009)

Hopefully someone in the Navy will come through and correct this but what I know from previous interactions with our Corpsmen is their A school was in Great Lakes (this info was circa 2004)

I'm sure if they pick up additional NECs that specialize them in their field the location will be dependant on the school (inline with what GunnyMack stated... they go thrugh FMSS at Camp Johnson to provide medical services on our side).


----------



## Muppet (Feb 17, 2009)

I was an Army medic but I have Navy corpsman friends. I heard that it was Great Lakes but if you guys go over to WWW.Corpsman.com you can find out. It is a site like this but for corpsman and medics. It is a good site but not as cool as this. I am on there with there same screen name.

F.M.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 19, 2009)

THX for all the help gang.  Now to even complicate matters more, I just heard something about USN considering moving the school (from where ever it is  ;)  ) to San Diego


----------



## Muppet (Feb 20, 2009)

?????????? I don't know. Sorry.

F.M.


----------



## 91stSPS (Feb 21, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> I was an Army medic but I have Navy corpsman friends. I heard that it was Great Lakes but if you guys go over to WWW.Corpsman.com you can find out. It is a site like this but for corpsman and medics. It is a good site but not as cool as this. I am on there with there same screen name.
> 
> F.M.




Glad I stumbled upon this post, my Dad is a former Corpmans, late 50's to early 60's, so I sent him a link to the Corpsman site.


----------



## DBGDOC (Feb 21, 2009)

*corps school*

From what I know, Corpsman "A" school is still in great lakes. From there they decide if they want to go FMF, green side with the Marines, or stay fleet with the regular navy. 
 I don't know where the Ft.sam thing came about, but some corpsman like SEAL, SWCC, or the SARCS come out to Ft.bragg for the SOCM program.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2009)

91stSPS said:


> Glad I stumbled upon this post, my Dad is a former Corpmans, late 50's to early 60's, so I sent him a link to the Corpsman site.



Glad you and he found it. It is a good site and the site admin. is on facebook with me.

F.M.


----------



## 91stSPS (Feb 22, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> Glad you and he found it. It is a good site and the site admin. is on facebook with me.
> 
> F.M.





I sent my Dad a link to the Corpsman site, have to ask him if he checked it out.  About 8 years ago I got him a ball cap with Caduceus on it and US Navy Corpsman.  We went to the Vietnam Veterans Memorial for Memorial Day and Dad was getting stopped every few feet by former Marines wanting to shake his hand.  Man that really made his day!!!


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2009)

I would have tears in my eyes. I am not ashamed of that. Today when vets find out I was a Army medic they shake my hand also. They also call me doc. That still trips me out. 

F.M.


----------



## 91stSPS (Feb 22, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> I would have tears in my eyes. I am not ashamed of that. Today when vets find out I was a Army medic they shake my hand also. They also call me doc. That still trips me out.
> 
> F.M.





Man I have not seen my Dad that happy and proud since I graduted from Law Enforcement Tech School at Lackland.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 24, 2009)

I hear that brother.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2009)

Navy Corpsman go to "A" school at Naval Training Center greatlakes they earn their HM rating with a NEC (navy enlisted classification code) of 0000. from here they can go to several career paths earning many different NEC or even switch rates if they go to a SOF unit. The NEC of 8404 for FMF(Fleet Marine Force) is earned at FMSS conducted at Camp Pendleton. the fort sam thing is very old school.


----------



## HMSunshine (Jan 20, 2015)

Former Navy Corpsman here. I went to HM "A" school in Great Lakes. It is no longer there. It's in San Antonio. Apparently, all the branches go to school there now, the military's efforts to consolidate training and save money. 
When my son graduated from boot camp, I went to his graduation in Great Mistakes. I went over to the "hospital side" and was so disappointed to see the Naval Hospital closed down-abandoned. The "Corps school" was closed and our barracks also abandoned. Even the "new" barracks were no longer in use. What a waste! I confess that I shed a tear about it when I saw the hospital closed. We berthed on the 10th floor of the hospital initially because the barracks were full. I owe a lot of memories to that hospital, not all are G rated. lol Good times for certain. 
I miss those days.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 20, 2015)

HMSunshine said:


> Former Navy Corpsman here. I went to HM "A" school in Great Lakes. It is no longer there. It's in San Antonio. Apparently, all the branches go to school there now, the military's efforts to consolidate training and save money.
> When my son graduated from boot camp, I went to his graduation in Great Mistakes. I went over to the "hospital side" and was so disappointed to see the Naval Hospital closed down-abandoned. The "Corps school" was closed and our barracks also abandoned. Even the "new" barracks were no longer in use. What a waste! I confess that I shed a tear about it when I saw the hospital closed. We berthed on the 10th floor of the hospital initially because the barracks were full. I owe a lot of memories to that hospital, not all are G rated. lol Good times for certain.
> I miss those days.



Thanks for reviving a 6 year old thread.


----------

